# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si të vendosim imazhet që na pëlqejnë si stampë në një bluzë.

## benseven11

Si te vendosim imazhet qe na pelqejne si stampe ne bluze.
Te gjithe kane neper kompjutera te ruajtura imazhe te ndryshme.
Si te vendosim nje imazh ne nje bluze te bardhe,te zeze,jeshile apo ngjyre tjeter.Para se gjithash duhet patur parasysh keto gjera kryesore.
1.Duhet kesh printer inkjet,cfaredo lloj modeli,vetem jo shume te vjeter.Ato qe kane printer te tipit lazer as te mos e marrin mundimin ta provojne pasi nuk funksionon metoda e stampimit pershkruar ketu.
2.Imazhi qe do stamposh ne bluze duhet jete e nje cilesie shume te larte.
Preferohen imazhe qe ke marre nga dixhital kamera qe perdor.
3.Kombinimi i imazhit me ngjyren e bluzes.
Ne pergjithsi ne bluzat e bardha cdo imazh i bukur qe mund te vendosesh eshte ok,shkon mire.
Ne bluzat me ngjyra duhet pare a kombinon mire imazhi me ngjyren e bluzes.
Nqs jo shiko per ndonje imazh tjeter,ose perdor nje bluze me ngjyre tjeter.
Figura me poshte jep tre bluza e bardhe,jeshile dhe e zeze dhe tre imazhet me poshte do aplikohen ne pozicionin qendror,ne gjoks te bluzat.

----------


## benseven11

Ajo qe vihet re ne tre figurat qe do vihen ne bluzat eshte sfondi.Te figura e pare flamuri me shpatat eshte sfondi gri qe duhet eleminuar.Te figura e dyte ka sfond te erret te zi qe mire eshte te eleminohet perpara se lulja te vendoset ne bluzen jeshile.Imazhi trete,nje planet ne sfond te zi shkon perfekt ne bluzen e zeze.
Hapi tjeter ne kete turorial eshte heqja e sfondit.meqenese puna eshte  vogel,nuk eshte nevoja te perdoresh ndonje fotoshop ose program te rende.Mjafton ta fusesh imazhin ne mspaint,(klik start/run/mspaint/ok) dhe ne paint klik ne file/open dhe fut imazhin.Ajo qe ngelet te besh eshte klik te ikona e gomes dhe e fshin sfondin gri nga imazhi pare.Te njejten gje ben edhe me imazhin e dyte te lules.Figurat poshte 1 dhe 2 ju eshte hequr sfondi.
Hapi tjeter.Duken ngjyrat e imazhit ne rregull?Nqs do te permirsosh ngjyrat.
Kliko ne imazh editorin qe perdor, ne imazh buton dhe ne menu gjen ndonje funksion si adjust(per ti dhene drite,kontrast,nuance gama etj),ose perdor funksionin HSL etj.Ndryshimin e ngjyrave te imazhit qe preferoni mund ta beni edhe me programin Adobe fotoshop Lightroom 1.0 qe eshte absolutisht fantastik.Shume i thjeshte ne perdorim.Nqs imazhi qe keni nxjerre ne dixhital kamera apo marre nga interneti nuk eshte shume i paster,pastrohet imazhi me programin e vogel ninja noise remover.Shiko nen file menu per funksionin
noise brush..Pasi imazhi eshte rreulluar dhe duket perfekt ne cilesi kalojme ne hapin tjeter. 
Ruajtja e imazhit ne hard drajv.Te programi editor ku ke imazhin,klik ne imazh
ose ne edit buton dhe shiko per funksionin"flip horizontal(msn paint)" ose funksionin"revert"
ose funksionin "mirror" qe e rrotullon imazhin horizontalisht 90 grade.Pastaj klik ne File dhe Save as dhe e ruan imazhin  si emri i imazhit.jpg.Funksioni i rrotullimit flip ose mirror ose revert aplikohet ne rastet kur imazhi shoqerohet edhe me ndonje fjali,shprehje poshte.Aplikohet kur fut imazhin ne bluza te bardha.Nqs nuk i ben flip imazhit fjalia poshte imazhit qe mund te futet  ne bluze del mbrapsht.Psh fjala adriatik del kitairda.E njejta gje edhe me imazhin
Pozicioni do ndryshoje 90 grade kur te hidhet ne bluze te bardhe.Ne bluzat e zeza e njejta gje kur fut edhe fjale me imazhin.Nqs ne bluze te zeze fut vetem imazh eshte ok,nuk ke nevoje te besh flip te editori perpra se ta ruash imazhin.

----------


## benseven11

Hap imazhin e ruajtur me programin fotoeditor dhe klik ne file/print,dhe e printon ne nje leter me lluster,se si do duket.Nqs printerin ke kohe qe se ke perdorur,nxirr kutine e bojes,shkunde disa here dhe pastroja me pak alkol vendin ku del boja.Klik print dhe teston cilesine e printimit.A duket imazhi mire ne leter.Nqs jo bej ndryshimet perkatese ne opsionet e printerit duke vendosur opsionin me rezolucionin me te larte,dhe printimin me te mire best print.Si permase letre perdoret 8-1/2" x 11".Nqs imazhi qe do futesh ne bluze e ka gjeresine me te madhe se lartesia zgjidh opsionin "landscape"(pejsazh).
Rasti i kundert,kur lartesia dominon mbi gjeresine e imazhit zgjidh opsionin portret ne printer.
Atehere me printimin ne rregull ne test,Imazhin do e printojme ne nje leter speciale e cila ka dy shtresa.Shtresen ku po printohet imazhi qe eshte shtresa ,pjesa e letres qe do jete ne kontakt me koken e printerit dhe shtresa e mbrapme e letres qe nuk merr printim.letra te tilla i gjeni ne dyqan kompjuterash.Nje tip letre qe perdoret per bluzat e bardha. http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0205434   Per raste kur perdor bluza te zeza ose me ngjyre te erret perdoret kjo lloj letre speciale.http://www.amazon.com/Avery-3279-Ink.../dp/B0000C0CIR Futet letra ne printer dhe klik print.Pasi mbaron printimi,imazhet jane gati per tu vendosur ne bluza.

----------


## benseven11

Sic shihet nga figura imazhet jane ne leter format speciale 8 e gjys me 11 inch.
Materialet qe duhen per te stampuar imazhin ne bluze:
1.Tavoline.Nqs ske tavoline ne shtepi,ble nje dhe jeto si njeri lol.
2.Mbulese e bute,material peshqir qe vendoset mbi tavoline
3.Nje pale gershere,nje vizore ose shirit meter rrobaqepsi dhe nje cope shkumes(per bluzat e erreta)
4.Hekur rrobash.
Atehere vendos nje peshqir te madh mbi tavoline dhe  mbi peshqir vendos bluzen.Duhet qe peshqiri te jete me i madh se bluza.Vendoset blusa shume rrafsh dhe drejt mbi peshqir dhe nuk duhet te kete asnje rrudhe ne siperfaqe.
Atehere ne bluzen e bardhe vendos metrin shirit vertikalisht nga gryka poshte dhe shiko gjatesine. beji edhe nje matje per se gjeri dhe llogarit pozicionin se ku do vihet imazhi.Imazhi duhet jete i baraslarguar nga ekstremet anesore te bluzes per  nje harmoni perfekte.Per pozicionin e lartesise,shikoje ku te jete e
arsyshme.Pasi percakton pozicionin merr gersheret dhe pret letren speciale me imazhin duke e kaluar gersheren ne prerje 3 mm larg konturit te imazhit.
si ne figurat poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Pamje e imazheve te prera.Prerja me gershere hoqi pjese te letres bosh qe nuk duhet.Ne nje cep te leters se prer qe mban imazhin,ndahen nga njera tjetra shtresa e mbrapme e letres,nga shtresa e perparme qe mban imazhin.
Sic u tha ne postin e pare letra eshte me dy shtresa,dy flete letre te ngjitura bashke qe shqiten nga njera tjetra me lehtesi.

----------


## benseven11

Shtresa e mbrapme e letres hidhet ne plera.Shtresa e perparme e letres qe ka imazhin vendoset permbys mbi bluze,pra imazhi duhet te kete kontakt me siperfaqen e bluzes.Pjesa e mbrapme e letres se imazhit eshte e bardhe.
Pozicionet ne bluze si ne figure.

----------


## benseven11

Tashti marrim hekurin e rrobave dhe  e veme pozicionin per hekurosje te pambuku ose te pozicioni high.Nqs hekuri punon me avull,avulli nuk duhet perdorur.letra speciale ne pako ka dhe nje cipe material te holle.Ky material
vendoset mbi letren qe eshte ne bluze dhe fillon hekurosja duke e levizur hekurin mbi letren ne bluze.Mire eshte te ushtrohet presion me hekurin me te dyja duart.Hekurin e leviz jo shpejt por jo dhe shume shume ngadale.Ushtro presion mbi konturet,periferine e letres ne bluze.Kohzgjatja eshte e shkurter shiko tabelat poshte.Kur imazhi eshte ne madhesi sa 1/8 e letres format hekurosja zgjat vetem 30 sek.Per imazhe me te medha zgjatet koha e hekurosjes.Shiko tabelat per bluza te bardha dhe te e erreta.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi mbaron hekurosja,lihet qe letra te ftohet plotesisht dhe bluza te mos kete
ngrohtesi.Hiqet letra nga bluza.Do shihet imazhi ne bluze.

----------


## Fabio_gr

bravo benseven je shume i madh...per ndihmat dhe punen qe ben ketu ne forum.. ne fakt te kam "zili" per gjithcka qe ti di nga bota e intenetit... :buzeqeshje:  une personalisht do te me pelqente te beja nje bluze vetem me shkronja dmth "ALBANIA" por te vendosura crregullisht ne ne bluze...

gjithsesi respect prej meje.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Futja ne bluze e shkronjave pa imazh.
Si fillim duhet pare dhe tipi i shkronjes forma e saj qe te jete e bukur.
Mund te shikosh per shkronja falas ne gogel (free fonts).I shkarkon ne kompjuter dhe i perdor.Ose ne warez mund te gjesh koleksione me lloje shkronjash.Shiko dhe kerko per "font collection".Ka me shumice.
Nje rruge me e lehte eshte te shkosh te faqja cooltext.com.Aty mund ta krijosh fjalen Albania si logo sipas deshires me ngjyra dhe efekte speciale,dhe me formen e shkronjes si e do. Figura poshte

----------


## benseven11

Rezultati si me poshte.Figuren qe del e ruan ne hard drajv.Pastaj klik start/run
Fut mspaint. Klik ok. Klik file klik open dhe fut imazhin. vazhdon posti tjeter.

----------


## benseven11

Tek mspainti i windowsit,klik lart ne Imazhe.Klik flip/rotate.Klik ok.Imazhi do dale me shkronja mbrapsht si ne figure.Pastaj klik ne File dhe Print.E printon ne letren speciale qe percjell nxehtesine.

----------


## benseven11

Sic e sheh imazhi ne leter do dale mbrapsht dhe linear dmth te gjitha shkronjat
jane horizontalisht drejt.Per ti vendosur shkronjat ne bluze ne menyre te crregullt nje forme eshte  si ne figurat me poshte.Pasi e printove imazhin  i pret shkronjat me gershere nje nga nje si ne figure Mire eshte qe ti hiqet me prerje sfondi si i kalter/ngjyre mente.Prerjet mire eshte te behen pak te rrumbullakosura.

----------


## benseven11

Pas hekurosjes,i len letrat te ftohen edhe bluzen dhe me pas i heq letrat.
Perfundimi,figura me poshte.

----------


## XX22

benseven11 hape ate mp ti se kane halle njerezit lol.

----------


## Jack Watson

po kjo letra speciale, ku gjendet?

----------


## benseven11

Te ndonje dyqan kompjuterash qe ke afer pyet per leter "Avery Inkjet Dark T-Shirt Transfers" qe perdoret per te futur imazh ne bluza te zeza ose ngjyre tjeter e erret. http://www.amazon.com/Avery-3279-Ink.../dp/B0000C0CIR
---
Per imazhe qe do i futesh ne bluza te bardha perdoret "HP  Iron-on Transfers"
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...d_i=B0000C0CIR
Mund te gjesh edhe te ebay me cmim te lire.Fut ne kerkim fjalen T shirt transfers.
http://search.ebay.com/T-shirt-trans...Zm37QQfromZR40

----------


## Mudin

A mund te na thoni si mund ta heqim nje shtampe ng bluza ??ju lutem

----------

